# clomid not working



## Bexsy (Sep 22, 2005)

hi girlies, 

just finished 1st cycle on clomid and it hasn't worked, doc is gonna double the dose for next month(100mg) any1 else not responded to clomid? feelin very low....   Bex


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Sending you a hug Bex 

- my GP said that she would start me on 50 for 3 months and if it didn't work put me onto 100, she was quite matter of fact about it.

- what I'm trying to say (badly) is that 50g doesn't work for everyone and there are lots of ladies on here taking 100g - everyone is different and although it is sensible to start on a low dose first, 100g doesn't seem to be that out of the ordinary, so please don't worry.

Sending you some positive vibes that this dose will kick your ovaries into touch!  

(maybe some girls with different doses will pop along with encouragement soon?)


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Bex,

Have you had day 21 blood tests to clarify your progesterone levels and therefore if you ovulated on 50mg?

I was initially given 50mg for 3 months, to see how it went. I understand from my gynae that clomid can have a cumulative effect, so you may find that even though it hasn't worked the first cycle at 50mg, it may well in subsequent cycles at the same dose. 

I am now on cycle 7, and am still on 50mg as my blood results have shown evidence of ovulation. There are a lucky few for whom clomid works the first time, but for the majority of us it is a longer trek! I know it can be very frustrating and upsetting when af arrives, but try to stick with it. You're in the right place here for support and advice - I have found it invaluable.

Good luck.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Try not to feel down.  I was first put on Clomid in June last year and was started on 50mg (the usual dose for everyone to start on).  After 2 months of no ovulation my dose was increased to 100mg and although I ovulated I didnt get PG.

I went back on Clomid in June this year and was on 50mg again (I know, they always start you back on that dose!) and didnt ovulate so my dose has once again been increased to 100mg.

Its true that the effects of Clomid are cumulative but if they keep you on 50mg insist on a day 21 test EVERY month (your GP can do this if your gynae wont) that way you will know if your ovulation was a fluke or if its the tablets working.  My GP is doing this for me every month for 6 months since my gynae refused to do it more than twice and was away when the results came in both times delaying the increase in my dosage.

Best of luck, stay positive and make sure you get those day 21s done to confirm ovulation.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, I was prescribed 4 mths of 50mg clomid & never ovulated 1st or 2nd month. I went for reflexology to clear out my ovaries & on 3rd mth of clomid my levels have gone from 2.3 to 40.5, so its has finally worked for me. Please don't be too upset as its only 1st mth & it can take a while as it did for me.
Fingers crossed for next mth.


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i was put on clomid and the first cycle didnt work at all , as if i didnt take it .. so was put on a higher dosage once and yeah it did some something but not enough and was told to go for iui, injections for iui did work great responce but it created a large cyst so had to wait until it went to try the final iui, unfortuatley it didnt work and im waiting for egg share  now .. as what some have said  before ... clomid works for some and not for others  abit like the lotterty. some need just alittle kick start and some need just a bit more... you never know you may just need alittle more higher dosage you just dont know ... doctors like to start from the bottom and work there way up...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun

I didn't ov on 50mg, I did initially on 100mg but the levels have dropped so I'm upto 150 mg from this week when AF comes (my 8th month on clomid).  I would suggest you have your bloods taken to keep an eye on what is going on.  good luck


----------



## Bexsy (Sep 22, 2005)

many thanks for all your kind words
was just feelin a bit low, going for day 21 bloods on wed morning just before going on  my hols... also tried reflexology this month alsolutely fantastic even if it does't work its a good excuse to relax and have some me time would reccommend this to everyone. my consultant seems really good have been closely monitered with many scans and blood tests.

well happy i found this site you all successfully made me    good to chat to people who understand.

good luck to everyone


----------

